# chances of this happening



## HumungousLake (Jun 8, 2009)

i recently started using 2 look oll and while solving for yellow cross it solved yellow side and oriented my corner and there was a clockwise edge cycle

fml-it was on my keychain cube so no pb

my question is in numbers what are the chances of this happening?


----------



## HumungousLake (Jun 8, 2009)

Ellis said:


> wtf...
> 
> 1/18




i was solving it from the L or bar to the cross


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 8, 2009)

If you're talking about just OLL it's because it's one of the cases....and 3 cycle comes up 1/x of the time..so multiply them together.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 8, 2009)

sry, I had misread it. I thought you said solved the cross, then corners, then got a U-perm. Nothing special there. My bad. Still nothing very special with a corner skip, the fact that you also got a u-perm is irrelevant.

I think the corner skip is 1/27


----------



## HumungousLake (Jun 8, 2009)

to clear all the confusion up once i finished f2l it gave me the L or the bar, i dont remember then i was solving it to get it to 1 of the 7 cases (sune headlights, opposite cross, double sune etc.) but while doing so it oriented my corners and solved the yellow side so essemtially i got an oll skip and an easy pll (hope this clears up any confusion)


----------



## Faz (Jun 8, 2009)

I believe your LL was: F R U R' U' F' and R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

Not too lucky, but fairly easy


----------



## Ellis (Jun 8, 2009)

1/27 * 1/18 = 1/486 for that combination. But like I said, the U-perm doesn't really matter. You could have got the other U-perm or any other easy PLL or even a PLL skip.


----------



## blah (Jun 8, 2009)

Ellis said:


> But like I said, the U-perm doesn't really matter. You could have got the other U-perm or any other easy PLL or even a PLL skip.



Uh, no? (too short)

Edit: Depends on what he's asking for. If he's asking for the probability of the corner skip, then the U perm doesn't matter, but if he's asking for the probability of getting that entire LL combination, then yes it does matter.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 8, 2009)

blah said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > But like I said, the U-perm doesn't really matter. You could have got the other U-perm or any other easy PLL or even a PLL skip.
> ...



Uh, no what?

I'm saying that there's nothing particularly special about a U-perm other than it being one of the easier PLLs. It's like saying "omg I got a sune+T-perm... what are the chances of that!!?"

Really not special at all, that's all I'm saying.

okay, I see you're edit. Yes I'm saying there's nothing special about a U-perm. But the probability given was for that specific combo.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, the case is actually a T, with headlights.
F R U R' U' F' it solves OLL...
You can get back to it by dong 
the opposite edge cycle, y2, then f R U R' U' f' then another y2...
Then solve it by doing your 2look OLL (with the head of the "T" on the right) and an edge cycle... It should work...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 8, 2009)

Just in case you want to know the chances of that and getting either U perm, it's 1/243.


----------

